# Sublimating Socks



## CustomCotton

Im new to a lot of the business so I need some help. I do screenprinting but also want to get into dye sublimation socks for my sneakerhead customers. I currently own a heat press. I was wondering is there any companies which I can send them a design and they make me the sublimation paper with graphics so that I can heat press myself.

Thanks


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Contact skdave here on the forum.

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready

There are a bunch of people that will print your designs but socks are very tricky to print professionally. You have to use a sock with a smooth feel as the ribbing in socks causes voids when you put the sock on. The best socks to use for custom printing is what is referred to as liner socks. These are thin smooth socks that are moisture wicking. Many athletes wear them as their sock or as the first layer next to their foot. 

We have people wear them as their only sock of for those that want a cotton sock they wear them over the sock. Being that they are thin this usually does not cause an issue -


----------



## jfisk3475

Sweet socks.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## D.Evo.

Where does one get the blanks? Do they come in walking socks (knee-high)?


----------



## CustomCotton

Ok I've been away for awhile. What I need is to print on Nike Elite socks. I don't want any other socks. Can someone help.


----------



## Riderz Ready

CustomCotton said:


> Ok I've been away for awhile. What I need is to print on Nike Elite socks. I don't want any other socks. Can someone help.


Not familiar with that exact sock but the issue is dye sub needs some sort of fairly smoth surface to print professionally. The best socks to print on are socks that are not ribbed. It they are ribbed they may look great sitting on a table but when you put them on and they stretch you will see the voids caused by the ribbing. 

The only socks we have found that print professionally and look great being worn is what is considered liner socks. Thin and smooth. Most of our teams wear them over their regular sock.


----------



## Armanilee

Hi! I'm brand new to this I just purchased a heat press machine. It should be coming in the mail in a few days. I am looking into printing designs on nike elite socks as well. I'm not sure if any of you have seen the videos on youtube where nike sets up a couple of heat press machines and let the customers choose what design they would like on the bike elite socks, but that is basically what I am trying to do. My question is where exactly would I purchase the designs to print on these socks?


----------



## superD70

Please read the whole thread, all the answers you seek have been answered twice already


----------



## shaian

the socks look really good. are you using a a3 printer for the transfers?


----------



## Elleclouds

Riderz Ready said:


> There are a bunch of people that will print your designs but socks are very tricky to print professionally. You have to use a sock with a smooth feel as the ribbing in socks causes voids when you put the sock on. The best socks to use for custom printing is what is referred to as liner socks. These are thin smooth socks that are moisture wicking. Many athletes wear them as their sock or as the first layer next to their foot.
> 
> We have people wear them as their only sock of for those that want a cotton sock they wear them over the sock. Being that they are thin this usually does not cause an issue -


could you please share where you buy your socks from?


----------



## hbapparel

We have had great success with vapor apparel's new socks.


----------



## mrc2u2

Does anyone here know how to pre stretch socks or how to retain stretch during the heat pressing?


----------



## splathead

Use an insert. Cut one out of cardboard. Once you figure out the ideal size based on your needs, use it as a template to make one more durable using heat resistant plastic, or wood, or metal.


----------



## mrc2u2

I already use an insert but my sock always fits loose and not as snug as I like.


----------



## splathead

mrc2u2 said:


> I already use an insert but my sock always fits loose and not as snug as I like.


Fit loose where? On your feet or the insert? 

What socks are you using?


----------



## mrc2u2

The top of the socks... I am using vapor apparels sublisocks.


----------



## splathead

How much are you stretching them? 4 1/4 inches should be plenty.


----------



## mrc2u2

4 inches is all. Light to medium pressure at 375 for 45 secs


----------



## DKgrafix

here is the sample I got from skdave.
I just slapped a simple pattern design on the paper and pressed it.
Made a jig from a thick paper board.
Same settings as for t-shirt pressing. Next time I might need to go a bit less on the heat. It seems that the black got a bit overcooked.

Did it as a sample for a potential customer. They insist on the back black line. Elite crazy people


----------



## ponypome

i had ago with a pair of ankle socks not great its my first attempt


----------



## Davalos

would laser cut acrylic withstand the heat and pressure of sublimation? They would make awesome "jigs" for any sock or apparel for that matter.


----------



## Davalos

DKgrafix said:


> here is the sample I got from skdave.
> I just slapped a simple pattern design on the paper and pressed it.
> Made a jig from a thick paper board.
> Same settings as for t-shirt pressing. Next time I might need to go a bit less on the heat. It seems that the black got a bit overcooked.
> 
> Did it as a sample for a potential customer. They insist on the back black line. Elite crazy people


are these vapor apparel? they are very nice! I LIKE.


----------



## djque

Davalos said:


> are these vapor apparel? they are very nice! I LIKE.


 no those are from skdave a forum member.


----------



## maksoks

Great thread, much appreciated.


----------



## uncletee

So what the best way to press? foam jig, hardboard gig, how big etc questions. just got a pair want them to turn out awesome. have a nice day uncletee


----------



## thomaq

Dave, rider, anyone- want to chime in here. Do you happen to know any places that you can get a nike elite template? The ones like the bigger companies such as rock'em, purple reign use? I looked, searched and read everywhere. This is what they look like. Of course you can tell it's not the actual sock- it's a mock up. Any help is so greatly appreciated.


----------



## pnpxtreme

those socks look cool.


----------



## djque

I know skdave have done Nike templates on his site.


----------



## mrc2u2

What's ur email? I have the templates for nike elites


----------



## thomaq

djque said:


> I know skdave have done Nike templates on his site.


Thanks so much- We have that one - was just wondering if anyone knew where these guys may get theirs.


----------



## splathead

thomaq said:


> Thanks so much- We have that one - was just wondering if anyone knew where these guys may get theirs.


Their is probably illegal. Unless they have a contract with Jordan to use his likeness.

You can get artwork anywhere. Basically anything works.


----------



## WalkingZombie

uncletee said:


> So what the best way to press? foam jig, hardboard gig, how big etc questions. just got a pair want them to turn out awesome. have a nice day uncletee


FRP JIG would last the longest.


----------



## thomaq

Thank you so much about the info on the FRP jig and I just wanna know does anyone know where to get it? We've tried conde's ones- just don't work as well. Any and all help so much appreciated.


----------



## thomaq

mrc2u2 said:


> What's ur email? I have the templates for nike elites


Hi @*mrc2u2* 
I never got an email on the nike template. If you happen to have one, I would be forever grateful.
[email protected]
I have Dave's template and it is great but was just looking for one like I posted in the photo. Any help is so appreciated.


----------



## WalkingZombie

thomaq said:


> Thank you so much about the info on the FRP jig and I just wanna know does anyone know where to get it? We've tried conde's ones- just don't work as well. Any and all help so much appreciated.


I've read a couple of places that Conde's work great. What about them doesn't work?

They too thick?... Not wide enough?....

I was thinking of getting a set from Conde. Do you know what material it is made out of?


----------



## thomaq

WalkingZombie said:


> I've read a couple of places that Conde's work great. What about them doesn't work?
> 
> They too thick?... Not wide enough?....
> 
> I was thinking of getting a set from Conde. Do you know what material it is made out of?


The conde inserts are made out of FRP. They aren't the right size for the Nike elites.
P.S. If anyone has a nike template, plzzz help.


----------



## skdave

thomaq said:


> The conde inserts are made out of FRP. They aren't the right size for the Nike elites.
> P.S. If anyone has a nike template, plzzz help.


www.skmfg.com templates for Nike Free


----------



## 399930

What brand of sock was used to make these. The socks look excellent.


----------



## 399930

Riderz Ready said:


> There are a bunch of people that will print your designs but socks are very tricky to print professionally. You have to use a sock with a smooth feel as the ribbing in socks causes voids when you put the sock on. The best socks to use for custom printing is what is referred to as liner socks. These are thin smooth socks that are moisture wicking. Many athletes wear them as their sock or as the first layer next to their foot.
> 
> We have people wear them as their only sock of for those that want a cotton sock they wear them over the sock. Being that they are thin this usually does not cause an issue -



Socks look great. What brand was used for these?


----------



## iballtees

Try JDS MFG they sell two sock jigs straight, and hockey


----------



## Techamongous

Do you have a link to JDS? I searched and there are a ton of places with that name.


----------



## splathead

Techamongous said:


> Do you have a link to JDS? I searched and there are a ton of places with that name.


Here you go JDS Industries, Inc. | The Leading Supplier in the Awards Industry

I just googled 'jds sublimation'.


----------



## mgparrish

majestic901 said:


> i have a oki 920wt, can i use this machine for designing the socks like they do with the sublimation one's ? If so what type of transfer paper would you recommend for this machine to accomplish the detail and looks ??? Thanks !!!


 The socks are for sublimating, the printer you have is not good for socks as it relies on toner and released polymer from transfer paper. 

As such in the _unlikely_ event that you were able to get a decent heat transfer, then the transfer would crack badly once the sock is washed and worn.

This process here is a dye solution, there is no toner or polymer added to the product, nothing to crack, nothing is felt.


----------



## Mister Fantastic

3 pages and not one source shared for the Nike Elite socks?

The price has been consistent from $14-18 range.

Best price has been Alibaba for me and Ebay by searching Nike Elite socks wholesale lots. I get them as low as $6 a pair.

You can buy the jigs from various companies.

The process is called dye sublimation to create them. Good profit margins.


----------



## ultraprintworks

Were those re-made nike elites or the real brand socks for $6 each?


----------



## splathead

Mister Fantastic said:


> 3 pages and not one source shared for the Nike Elite socks?
> 
> The price has been consistent from $14-18 range.
> 
> Best price has been Alibaba for me and Ebay by searching Nike Elite socks wholesale lots. I get them as low as $6 a pair.


Nike elites aren't available in the wholesale market unless you are a brick and mortar store.

Alibaba and Ebay at $6 likely counterfeit?


----------



## Resu

ultraprintworks said:


> Were those re-made nike elites or the real brand socks for $6 each?


You can always hit the Nike Outlet in Lake Elsinore and get those "irregulars" for cheap. But don't let your potential customers see in there buying them!! Just check each sock very carefully because some have defects that are clearly obvious while others are close to what they sale retail in Footlocker, Champs, etc. I've had to return over 25 pair over the years from Footlocker and Sports Authority that should've been sold as "irregulars", so they do slip thru the cracks. Every pair of Elites have some form of defect or another it just how anal your are about inspecting them. The knit job or the lack thereof on the stripe is my pet peeve for not buying a pair. The one stretched looking sock while the other isn't is another thing I always used to check too. Happy sock hunting!


----------



## Beausterling

DKgrafix said:


> here is the sample I got from skdave.
> I just slapped a simple pattern design on the paper and pressed it.
> Made a jig from a thick paper board.
> Same settings as for t-shirt pressing. Next time I might need to go a bit less on the heat. It seems that the black got a bit overcooked.
> 
> Did it as a sample for a potential customer. They insist on the back black line. Elite crazy people


How did you transfer onto a black sock? Didn't think that was possible. Also what does FRP stand for?


----------



## jflores0002

I make my jigs out of phenolic plastic from amazon. Make cardboard first till satisfied with size, then use jigsaw to cut the plastic and some sandpaper/crocus cloth to smooth edges. Haven't found anything better. Amazon has different thicknesses, I bought the reddish/brown and withstands heat like you wouldn't believe. Make several pairs as you need to let them cool a bit....


----------



## MikeT525

I have been testing on socks. Both with jigs and without and I am seeming to have trouble with the sock not (burning out). By this I mean the elastic is not rebounding as well or at all once being pressed. I am using medium pressure but I dont have a pneumatic press to set an exact pressure at the recommended 40 PSI. Any help on this would be great. The image transfers look perfect when they come out of the press only the issue with them being stretched or burnt out is what I am struggling with. Thanks guys and appreciate any feedback.


----------

